# Looking for novels,online storys or webcomics regarding a centan concept



## rick499 (Aug 17, 2015)

I know this might be a bit cliche but I am looking for stories that deal with the idea of anthro furries all of a sudden coming into existence, like a large portion of the worlds population, but not all, became anthros and deals with both personal stories and how the world reacts. Are there any stories like that?


----------



## LylaJade (Aug 17, 2015)

I know someone who is currently writing a story like that.


----------



## rick499 (Aug 17, 2015)

LylaJade said:


> I know someone who is currently writing a story like that.


Really? whats the story called and where might I find it when it is released.


----------



## B.L. Wolfheart (Aug 17, 2015)

I.. am working on a werewolf novels based off PW and AQW.. few are from my dreams! If any you interested to see... I just want to warn you, that they are highly RPG and have lots of high romance, humor, etc. and... sorry to say that they are not entirely furies within story or such....

And Rick, maybe you be interested... I don't know, but they are under Beta stage still. However, what have is better than nothing at all.


----------

